
Sucking carbon out of the air won’t solve climate change - aaronbrethorst
https://www.vox.com/energy-and-environment/2018/6/14/17445622/direct-air-capture-air-to-fuels-carbon-dioxide-engineering
======
simonblack
There's only one nasty problem with sucking billions of tons of carbon out of
the air every year: WHERE ARE WE GOING TO PUT THOSE BILLIONS OF TONS EVERY
YEAR?

